# Help Identifying Connection Type



## kameda (2 mo ago)

I need to relocate two irrigation heads about 2' from their current locations. Can anyone please tell me the name and type of the combination 90 at the end of the pex swing arm? Can I reuse them and if so how do I remove them from the pex collar?
Thank you


----------



## kameda (2 mo ago)

Updating my post to add another picture showing the type connection where the 90's attach to the swing arm. This is a tree bubbler but the connection where it attaches to the pex swing arm here is the same type for the irrigation heads in my earlier pictures


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

Never seen anything like that before. What does it say on the side of that fitting?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks like Hydro-Rain Blu Lock tubing and fittings. But I know nothing about the product


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

Monocot Master said:


> Looks like Hydro-Rain Blu Lock tubing and fittings. But I know nothing about the product


That looks like it, I've never seen it before. I was Googling pushlock irrigation fittings but that flange with the two tabs was throwing me off. 

OP I would take that info and Google / check YouTube for more information.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I think this it. Here is a link:








Hydro-Rain Blu-Lock Elbow 1/2 in. BLR x MIPT | BL410-005


Hydro-Rain Blu-Lock Elbow 1/2 in. BLR x MIPT | BL410-005 | Shop sprinkler fitting and irrigation system parts at Sprinkler Warehouse. On sale today!




www.sprinklerwarehouse.com


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

OP, where are you located?


----------



## kameda (2 mo ago)

Austin, Texas


----------



## kameda (2 mo ago)

I ended up using 2- 1/2"mpt x 1/2" barbed elbows and cut to length swing arms to relocate the irrigation heads to their new locations. On another subject, I am posting a picture of the deck extension subfloor to get suggestions on how to install intermittent drip tubing for foundation watering before the floor is installed.


----------

